# Received more than surge on am airport run



## MusicMan03 (Jan 30, 2019)

Interesting

"... Plus an adjustment to ensure that you receive a significant portion of the surge price"


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

I got one of those too on long p/u. Uber lost money on my trip.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

It does happen.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

you guys see how much the rider paid? prob 3x what you made...at least that's how all my uber surges have been since the change from % to this crap


----------



## MusicMan03 (Jan 30, 2019)

Not that I've seen

Yesterday I caught a $6.50 surge. Rider paid $15


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Check this one out. 7.85$ flat surge and this is what I got


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MusicMan03 said:


> Interesting
> 
> "... Plus an adjustment to ensure that you receive a significant portion of the surge price"


Got one of those this morning. Was pleasantly surprised, I guess?


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

Feel bad for the pax, $190 for a 20 min ride.
$1.41 a mile & .21 min.. good rates is this select?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

MusicMan03 said:


> Interesting
> 
> "... Plus an adjustment to ensure that you receive a significant portion of the surge price"


 You got over-surged? You need surge protection!


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

cangold said:


> Feel bad for the pax, $190 for a 20 min ride.
> $1.41 a mile & .21 min.. good rates is this select?


Was for an XL RIDE


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

MusicMan03 said:


> Interesting
> 
> "... Plus an adjustment to ensure that you receive a significant portion of the surge price"


I have gotten several of these "adjustment to ensure that you receive a significant portion of the surge price" rides from Uber. It's nice to get these but *every* time this happened Uber has made out like a bandit and taken a much larger percent of that (surge) ride amount. It's always left me wondering if I got something extra or got screwed,


----------

